# Selling Fortress seats - question!



## garycolton48 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello all-

I'm completely new to this world / forums. I guess I really have a question more than anything. I have a buddy who installed a new theater in his house a little while back, and when he did it, I loved the seats he chose to put in (some nice brown microsuede Fortress Matinee (I believe that was the model name) seats). When he was building the theater, and had ordered about a dozen or so for himself and since I liked them so much - I had him order me a set of two attached seats. Kind of a love seat configuration if you will. Each seat is full power, reclines, has cup holder in arm, etc. I had them in a den at my last place and used them for about a year. I've recently moved and downgraded my space a little and the seats don't work anymore in our current set-up and I need to get rid of them. 

Again - I know almost nothing about home theater set-ups, where to go to sell these seats, etc. but I know what they cost me and it takes a particular person to appreciate that (kind of hard to get interest on craigslist). 

I would love any direction from you guys as to where or how to sell these things since they're rather unique. Obviously they work awesome in a living room or a man cave or a small theater. They're in mint shape and I know they work with the Crestron system (he had that in his theater). I'd like to get around $3k for the set, but I'm open to anything. Right now more that that, I just need information on where I can unload these things. Wife wants 'em gone. 

A big pre-emptive thanks for any replies or help I could get!


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Try

1. Classifieds on this forum
2. eBay
3. Videogon


----------



## garycolton48 (Mar 6, 2013)

roman - thanks for the heads up. never heard of videogon, i'll check that out. appreciate it!


----------

